# Million Dollar Chicken!



## auntieshelly (Apr 3, 2006)

I suppose you have all seen the chicken recipe that won a MILLION $$$ from the Pillsbury Bake-Off Contest!!  If not, check it out here:

Address:http://www.doughboy.com/Bakeoff/Default.asp (If you can't get this link, just put Pillsbury Bake-Off Contest into your browser.) 

Yipes!!!  A MILLION big ones for a recipe AND ... the winner used frozen waffles for the stuffing!!!  Go figure!!!!  Anyone willing to enter the next contest?????


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 3, 2006)

THAT won a million?????????
Jeez, I'll have to really think about entering next year!!!


----------



## rickell (Apr 3, 2006)

sounds nasty with the waffels.  Look into the snacks the crispy snack
recipe looks goodd
I might try that one, definately not the millon $ chicken


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, I think the only reason it won was because of the Pilsbury waffles, I don't see how else it could have won. To me this recipe doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah that does not sounds too tasty to me. I bet anyone on this board could come up with something better than that!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 3, 2006)

I have to agree.  Sounds nasty.


----------



## Diana_steinmart (Apr 11, 2006)

a MILLION? with waffels? Would never believe...


----------



## Corinne (Apr 15, 2006)

I entered a couple/few recipes last year. Obviously I got nada from it. Now they own my recipes...


----------

